# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Британский ученый предложил написать кодекс робототехники

## ScratchyClaws

Британский профессор Ноэль Шарки, являющийся экспертом в области робототехники, в статье, опубликованной в журнале Science, призвал установить международные правила по этичному и безопасному использованию роботов. 
Шарки опасается, что определять области применения роботов будут не законодатели, а военные и отраслевые организации, а также занятые родители. Он также отмечает, что дети все чаще привязываются к домашнему роботу больше, чем к обычным игрушкам и прогнозирует, что связь между роботом и человеком в будущем усилится. Профессор считает, что многочасовое общение детей с роботом может иметь неблагоприятные психологические последствия. 

Весной 2007 года составлением подобного кодекса по заказу южнокорейского министерства коммерции, индустрии и энергетики занялась группа футурологов. В него предполагалось включить не только правила управления и обращения с роботами, но и, возможно, три закона робототехники Айзека Азимова. 

Роботы-няньки как для детей, так и для стариков, распространяются все больше. Так, компания Secom выпустила робота My Spoon для автоматического кормления, робот компании Sanyo умеет мыть человека в ванне, а робот Wakamura корпорации Mitsubishi напоминает о необходимости приема лекарств. 

В 2008 году будет продано 5,5 миллиона профессиональных и личных роботов. В следующие два года, по прогнозам, эта цифра достигнет 11,5 миллиона. Стоимость роботов также снижается. С 1990 по 2006 год они подешевели на 80 процентов. 


http://lenta.ru/news/2008/12/19/code

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

> Так, компания Secom выпустила робота My Spoon для автоматического кормления


*представил, как робот вкачивает еду в отбивающегося ребёнка.

----------


## pig

Фильм Чаплина помните? "Новые времена", кажется... короче, гибрид зубоврачебного кресла с роботом-сборщиком кузовов в японском автопроме - фаст-фуд с точки зрения тридцатых годов.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Предложить то можно что угодно, а вот как алгоритмически запрограммировать достаточно абстрактные правила - вот это другой вопрос  :Smiley:  Пока севременные робототехники не могут научить машину толком понимать человеческую речь или более-менее прилично водить машину (даже при условии, что машина облеплена кучей лидаров и камер и идет по детальной GPS карте)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Он также отмечает, что дети все чаще привязываются к домашнему роботу больше, чем к обычным игрушкам и прогнозирует, что связь между роботом и человеком в будущем усилится.


сразу вспоминается Chobits 

мне кажется, что половины подобных проблем можно избежать, если не придавать роботу человекообразный облик и наделять его строго ограниченным функционалом. Рабочие же не испытывают привязнности к японским сборщикам кузовов? 


А все эти правила, кажется, идут уже к теме искусственного интеллекта, который всё пытаются создать, но если я не ошибаюсь, до сих пор не создали...

----------


## Hanson

востанут машины, и превратят нас всех в батарейки 
как в матрицe  :Shocked:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А все эти правила, кажется, идут уже к теме искусственного интеллекта, который всё пытаются создать, но если я не ошибаюсь, до сих пор не создали...


ИИ сейчас в зачаточном состоянии. И будет в таковом довольно долго ... реальные переспектывы есть в области создания киборга (т.е. интеграции мозга человека с машиной), так как в такой ситуации компьютер является по сути системой хранения, выборки и обработки информации, а человеческий мозг - "главным процессором"

----------


## maXmo

> (даже при условии, что машина облеплена кучей лидаров и камер и идет по детальной GPS карте)


самолёты ж летают на автопилоте.




> мне кажется, что половины подобных проблем можно избежать, если не придавать роботу человекообразный облик и наделять его строго ограниченным функционалом. Рабочие же не испытывают привязнности к японским сборщикам кузовов?


Речь не совсем о Чобитах. Есть такой термин антропоморфизм – это склонность человека очеловечивать даже нечеловекоподобные предметы. Пример – популярные байки о наличии у винды психики, а может и разума. А придумай-ка менее человекообразный облик, чем у обычного компа.

Психологов же волнует как раз нечеловеческая природа роботов: ребёнок привыкнет с ними общаться и ему будет трудно жить с людьми.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> самолёты ж летают на автопилоте.


Так на высоте в несколько километров пешеходов и гаишников нет  :Smiley:  Автопилот потому и прост - тупо держит заданную высоту и придерживается заранее проложенного курса ... - ему думать не нужно, что делать в случае, когда самолет "подрезает" обногяющая его справа маршрутка

----------


## Hanson

> когда самолет "подрезает" обногяющая его справа маршрутка

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Психологов же волнует как раз нечеловеческая природа роботов: ребёнок привыкнет с ними общаться и ему будет трудно жить с людьми.


сюда же строго ограниченный функционал. чем меньше функций у человека, тем меньше мы думаем о его очеловечивании. 

а что касается детей, тут только воспитание спасёт. потому как роботов пока мало, а комп в каждом втором доме. и детям с компом комфортнее. и не только детям

----------


## Pain

Интересно они будут создавать робот с женским полом?

----------

